# Who wears their wedding band 24/7?



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Who wears their wedding band 24/7? Or do you take it off when taking a shower and in bed?

I used to take mine off before I showered at night and then put it back on after I showered in the morning.............until I lost it that way


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine hasn't been off in 27 years.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

She makes me.....

Or else!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I do not wear my to work. 


Hooked On


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Never take it off, except when I go surfing. That's the only time it comes off


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

My wedding band was produced shortly after they invented dirt.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I never wear mine. It just seems like a hassle to take it on and off for work. My wife understands- I think. If you work with it on if you are in construction or maintenance you are taking a great risk.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

26 years and the only time I remove it is when working on a vehicle.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

LaddH said:


> I never wear mine. It just seems like a hassle to take it on and off for work. My wife understands- I think. If you work with it on if you are in construction or maintenance you are taking a great risk.


another electrician here.......no ring. my wife took it upon herself....since i don't wear mine, she doubled up on hers.sad4sm


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't even know if it will come off anymore


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Always wear mine, over 30 years. Probably couldn't get it off if I wanted due to my sausage fingers from gaining tons of weight.

Luckily I have an office job so it's not a danger. May be different if regularly working with tools, etc. 

Years ago, I had a friend jump out of the driver's side of a dump truck while at work and his ring caught on the edge of the door and tore his finger off. He was holding onto the door. Sure makes you think about it.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

yep 24/7


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Never take mine off unless I'm doing something dangerous which I never do.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I rarely wear mine. Mainly just special occasions.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Well since I lost mine, we went and got me another today. Tell me why we went in to buy me one because I lost it, I came out of the jewelry store paying for my ring AND one for her! Only thing is, she never lost hers!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I take mine off for duck hunting and riding my bike 4 times a week.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

24/7.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Unless I am welding I wear it.

Keeps me from loosing it.

John


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

Very seldom wear mine, I turn wrenches for a living so taking it off and putting back on well it just started to stay off more than on.Besides the vows exchanged were between me and her under God and thats what binds not a piece of paper from the state or trinkets of gold,platinum,titanium,etc.etc.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't wear jewelry


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Never, saw a buddy loose a finger with his graduation ring, have never worn a ring since. Not really sure where my wedding ring is.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Who wears their wedding band 24/7? Or do you take it off when taking a shower and in bed?
> 
> I used to take mine off before I showered at night and then put it back on after I showered in the morning.............until I lost it that way


Reminds me of this dude. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wear mine during the day and when leaving the house.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I wear it 24/7 unless I'm getting an MRI or in the hospital. I only take it off to clean it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Most nights and weekends...Never at work or when working on something.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Only take it off when welding or working on machinery.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Married 21 years. Never wear it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

24/7 for 24 years except when wade fishing after putting on sunscreen.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Always wear it unless working high voltage


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Lost mine when we moved into our house 4 years ago. Gave it to my wife to put somewhere safe during the move as far as we can remember, and its so safe, we cant find it.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Never take it off or could get in trouble !*

Mine has not been off in 7 years ,:spineyes:


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

Never....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I rarely wear my ring. Married 22yrs. 
I do not wear much jewelry. No rings, necklace, or watch.
I have them, but only tend to wear when going out etc.
Not to work, hunting, fishing, etc.

Rings and jewelry are a hazard on the job site.
I have a very good friend that is now missing his ring finger.
Popped it off right at the base when he got his ring hung on a bolt.


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Always, unless I'm duck hunting, golfing or painting for example.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

24/7


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

24/7 for last 63 years... Prolly have to cut it off me now. Seem to have picked up 50 pounds since she slipped it on me...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm single, and will be forever. No wedding rings for me. 24 years ruined me. I'm not meant to be with one woman. 

(Famous last words).


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I wear mine 24/7 by choice. I went years after we were married not wearing it because of work hazard reasons. Never a grumble from my wife. So, I figure it's the least I can do now that my job allows me to wear one to wear it all the time.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I only pull mine up a little and spin it around. Hasn't been off other then the time I smashed it. Been wearing it for just about 7 years now
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

No bling for me either.... Wife put it on during our wedding ceremony I took it off the next day and its been in the gun safe since. That was 25 years ago. I work with my hands 24/7, she likes my fingers.....


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Never take mine off


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

24/7. Never take mine off.

Well, except to get an MRI a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

24/7. It's a badge of honor so to speak!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Never take it off.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

24/7 for what will be 26years on the 2nd. I must confess, this is my fourth ring...same wife! Lost the first one under a Detroit 671 changing out a starter. It disappeared in the bilge never to be found. The second broke in half when I snagged it on a door frame while jumping from the enclosed bridge to the deck on a marlin bite, **** lucky I didn't lose my finger. The third I lost while baptizing an African in the Atlantic off the Coast of Senegal. 
I've got six years on the current model!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Hands go in very tight places on energized equipment. Haven't worn it very much in 42 years of marriage.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

My wife's best friend's husband had his ring finger ripped off, including the tendon down to the elbow. It could not be reattached. My ring has been in the gun safe ever since.

She would not have been cool with me not wearing a ring, but she saw the pics, and she's OK with that now.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

berto said:


> yep 24/7


X2


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Been on 24/7 for many years now and I plan to be buried with it.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I take mine off every night, and put it on every morning. Getting harder to do every year. Not for love, but for girth. 15 years July 24th.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I just can't get used to this dang ring and I have only been married for 2 months. I've never worn a ring before that.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hubby's is too small for him, it hasn't fit in 20+ years. I never take my rings .. any of my rings .. off.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't wear mine . I can't get used to wearing one. Plus working construction is hard in them. I will wear it when we go out or to functions . Jewelry just isn't my thing .


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Never take it off, 25 years. I don't mean like never, never, like if I got fish slime all over my fingers, but mostly never.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Granted, I haven't been married as long as most of you but the only time I've worn it was during the ceremony. I'm not even really sure where it is...my wife knows. In around movimg parts and hot metal all day and I'm rather fond of my fingers. Not have I ever been a jewelry wearer.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Granted, I haven't been married as long as most of you but the only time I've worn it was during the ceremony. I'm not even really sure where it is...my wife knows. In around movimg parts and hot metal all day and I'm rather fond of my fingers. Not have I ever been a jewelry wearer.


No one is going to hold it against you, man. Keep getting it.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I can honestly say mine has never left my finger since the day my wife put it on there 11 years ago. I work in an office, so my risk of injury is minimal, but i keep it on playing golf, softball, working on my truck or around the house, etc. most of the time I forget it's even on. 

My cousin however had his finger ripped off working in a paper mill several years ago thanks to his wedding ring. I'm sure if I worked in that environment, I'd never have it on.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Almost 24/7...........I do take it off when showering or bathing.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I lost my first one 3 months after getting married. If anyone catches a plain white gold wedding band in East GB please let me know!

I leave my new one at home when I fish now.. So No i dont wear mine 24/7 anymore..


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Took 2 of mine off, never planning to put on a third one!


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Never wore it at work (aviation mechanic) until i got promoted to supervisor and am pretty much hands off actual aircraft now. Even when when I was an inspector and just inspected mechanic's work I still never wore it. It only takes your hand getting stuck in one place to lose a finger or get de-gloved.

Now i wear it all day but still take it off at night when i go to sleep. Right back on first thing in the morning. 

One guy I worked with at my last job was carrying what's called a yoke where the blades attached to the swashplate. It weighs about 150 lbs or so and he was carrying it with another guy. Somehow he walked right into a wall and smashed his hand between the wall and the yoke. Hit right on his wedding ring which split into several pieces (tungsten ring). Pretty much saved his finger from getting smashed and probably broken or worse. Only story i've heard/seen in aviation where a ring saved a finger. Still never wore mine after that.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

JFolm said:


> I just can't get used to this dang ring and I have only been married for 2 months. I've never worn a ring before that.


Just started wearing mine about a year ago, after being married for 6 years at that point. STill doesnt feel comfortable to me.
I've started wearing it even when fishing but get nervous putting my hands in the water when i rinse slime off as I'm afraid it might slip off. That ever happen to anyone?


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

haven't worn mine in years . took it off one day for work , never put it back on . my better half put it " up " . I cant tell you when the last time I saw it . been married since 1980 .


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

juan valdez said:


> Just started wearing mine about a year ago, after being married for 6 years at that point. STill doesnt feel comfortable to me.
> I've started wearing it even when fishing but get nervous putting my hands in the water when i rinse slime off as I'm afraid it might slip off. That ever happen to anyone?


Yep, fell into the cooler after I was digging through all the ice for a beer. :biggrin:

Had to take mine off for surgery 3 times this year, otherwise it hasn't been off for 11 years. I have never worn a piece of jewelry until 2003--I guess that thing called love worked this time for me. :smile:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Never take mine off.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't even have one. It's not important to me or my sweetie.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Never took it off...been on 45 years and 9 days now.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I wear mine 24/7. I always have and I always will.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't get me started!


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

24/7 except when I'm in the boat, which has been far and few the last couple of years


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Never wear it. I hate jewelry.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> Never wear it. I hate jewelry.


X2......never owned one and somehow we've made it almost 32 years.....


----------



## 2salt (Jul 1, 2014)

*wedding band*

24/7


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Had mine on for 54 years. Never a problem.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

When we married I was still at the bedside & had to wash my hands every 5-10 minutes. Rings promote an environment for pathogens to hide & are a catalyst for disease transmission. Now that I'm on the business side of medicine, I guess I should dig it out, have it shined up, & start wearing it.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BretE said:


> X2......never owned one and somehow we've made it almost 32 years.....


 That's how ya do it.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I take it and my UT class ring off at night to sleep, otherwise, I keep it on. The only exception is if I am doing some sort of mechanical work (e.g. working on my trucks).


----------



## Pokey (Jan 25, 2007)

Had mine on for over sixteeen years. Never been off my finger.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Been married 31 years. Havent worn mine probably for the last 20 or so. Dont really see the need to.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very seldom do I wear my wedding ring or any other jewelry. Started when I was married and in the golf business. One of the members kids was giving me a hard time and I was chasing him through the parking lot and between the golf carts. He took a hard left and I grabbed the brace for the top of the cart to turn the corner faster. My wedding ring caught on the bolt and jerked me off of my feet. I was very fortunate that it didn't take my finger off. I have a scar that goes completely around my finger that is shaped exactly like my wedding ring.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Took 2 of mine off, never planning to put on a third one!


"Never say never, Capt."......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I try to remember to take mine off before I go wade fishing, but never happens. When I wash the slime off my hands after the first fish and see it, I always think to myself, "Well I left my ring on again." So, I've only taken mine off a few times in 6 years.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

too shower, i'm at the point if I get ready and start to walk away i know something is wrong.


----------



## SwampTrout (Jun 14, 2013)

only time i take mine off is when I'm lifting weights. It's gold so weights could scratch it up pretty good.

Of course I've only been married for a year, so maybe the novelty hasn't work off like for some of you guys


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I have the oak tree planted too close to the chain link fence problem regarding my ring.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I never take it off


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I take mine off @ night and when I fish only.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I never took mine off until the day I finally figured out it wasn't going to work out between us. 

Took it off that evening on my way home from work and added it to the concrete they were pouring at 225 and battleground road.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Only wear it when I leave the house.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

24/7 unless I'm doing something that might damage it or cause it to damage me. 

TH


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine is on 90% of the time. Being recently married, it took a little getting used to, and I used to take it off in the shower. That lead to me forgetting about it, she never got mad, but I am pretty good about wearing it all the time now. Only time it comes off is if I am doing work on a vehicle or helicopter.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not as far in as some of you guys but Ive had mine on going on 3 years. feels like I'm naked without it lol


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Wade Fisher said:


> I never took mine off until the day I finally figured out it wasn't going to work out between us.
> 
> Took it off that evening on my way home from work and added it to the concrete they were pouring at 225 and battleground road.


Best post on this thread!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

It amazes me the number of you guys who are perfectly willing to devote the rest of your life to the woman of your dreams, but are unwilling to wear that token in public. to those of you whose wives' say they don't mind, I bet their love for you is stronger than their desire to make an issue of it. I understand you boys pulling wrenches, and electricians not wearing on the job, but the rest of your time?

I bet if you were to start wearing your rings the rest of the time, your wives would be very happy indeed.

I know it isn't the ring that makes you married, but it's a public announcement, to everyone, that you are married.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

BertS said:


> It amazes me the number of you guys who are perfectly willing to devote the rest of your life to the woman of your dreams, but are unwilling to wear that token in public. to those of you whose wives' say they don't mind, I bet their love for you is stronger than their desire to make an issue of it. I understand you boys pulling wrenches, and electricians not wearing on the job, but the rest of your time?
> 
> I bet if you were to start wearing your rings the rest of the time, your wives would be very happy indeed.
> 
> I know it isn't the ring that makes you married, but it's a public announcement, to everyone, that you are married.


Insecurity is not a trait in all women, just saying.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

chumy said:


> Insecurity is not a trait in all women, just saying.


not talking insecurity, but rather appreciation.

not all women have to be told they are pretty, or they look nice, before ya'll go out on date night, but I bet they dang sure appreciate it!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chumy said:


> Insecurity is not a trait in all women, just saying.


I don't think mine realy gives a red rats arse if I wear mine or not. She is happy when her band gets modified occasionaly with fatter anniversary bands and larger stones.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

chumy said:


> Insecurity is not a trait in all women, just saying.


I would agree....

I havent worn mine in 7 yrs. lost it and then she bought me another. Lost it..I just chose to not wear one now.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I've always worn mine 24/7. I'm on my second one since I lost my first on a fishing trip.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

chumy said:


> Insecurity is not a trait in all women, just saying.


I wonder what you would say if your wife decided she did not want to wear her wedding ring.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I use to wear jewelry when I was young & even wore my wedding ring when I was married. Now that I'm older I hate wearing a watch or any jewelry. All I ever did was loose it. Wore a small cross made by James Avery forever. One day in the surf I caught a big ol trout & lost my cross at the same time. Since then I have never wore any jewelry.
Think it all depends on your lifestyle I'm always digging in the dirt, running chainsaws etc. I'm hard on stuff thats attached to me.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I wonder what you would say if your wife decided she did not want to wear her wedding ring.


AHA!!!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Except for yard work and fishing, mine is on 24/7, 26+ yrs.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

BertS said:


> AHA!!!


I havent worn mine in over 20 yrs and my wife doesnt wear hers on a regular basis,, we dont feel the need to have to wear a ring everywhere to prove or show anything to anybody,,, and we definantely dont need to prove it to each other after 31 years....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

BertS said:


> It amazes me the number of you guys who are perfectly willing to devote the rest of your life to the woman of your dreams, but are unwilling to wear that token in public. to those of you whose wives' say they don't mind, I bet their love for you is stronger than their desire to make an issue of it. I understand you boys pulling wrenches, and electricians not wearing on the job, but the rest of your time?
> 
> I bet if you were to start wearing your rings the rest of the time, your wives would be very happy indeed.
> 
> I know it isn't the ring that makes you married, but it's a public announcement, to everyone, that you are married.


We all agree that opinions vary. I don't and never have worn jewelry but that's just me.
After 30 years this October and 5 years living together before marriage my wife don't care. I don't think she ever takes off hers but if she did I ain't gonna get stirred up over it. The day she leaves I will notice there is a problem.
Fact is I prolly couldn't run her off with a scwitty mop!
We actually do love each other and like Robert said, neither of us give a big fat padded rats arse what anyone else thinks!:wink:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> We all agree that opinions vary. I don't and never have worn jewelry but that's just me.
> After 30 years this October and 5 years living together before marriage my wife don't care. I don't think she ever takes off hers but if she did I ain't gonna get stirred up over it. The day she leaves I will notice there is a problem.
> Fact is I prolly couldn't run her off with a scwitty mop!
> We actually do love each other and like Robert said, neither of us give a big fat padded rats arse what anyone else thinks!:wink:


course you don't care what anyone else thinks. That's why you posted on this thread a couple of times. lol


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

BertS said:


> course you don't care what anyone else thinks. That's why you posted on this thread a couple of times. lol


BS! I'm just postin to waste time....just like you! I'm not trying to convince you or anyone else to do as my wife and myself. It just works for us and has for a pretty good while too. No offense.
Peace man.:biggrin:


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I've been wearing this wedding ring 42 years
I've been a diver since 1968, &a instructor since 1981, and a surfer before that. I have always worn a dive watch with bezel.
and I have worn my dogtag since it was issued to me at Ft.Polk in 1970
I never take off any of them....
except at the VA for MRIs, chest xrays, surgery
if they didn't make me take them off I wouldn't










I use the bezel on my dive watch every day as a timer when I'm cooking


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Proudly wore mine for 32 years until 6 months ago she left me and found out she was seeing someone else behide my back for 7 years..


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The thing is, it took me 50 years to actually get around to getting hitched. Now that I finally stuck my head in that noose called "marriage" back in April, I might as well wear the damned ring too.........


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CaptJack said:


> I've been wearing this wedding ring 42 years
> I've been a diver since 1968, &a instructor since 1981, and a surfer before that. I have always worn a dive watch with bezel.
> and I have worn my dogtag since it was issued to me at Ft.Polk in 1970
> I never take off any of them....
> ...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> I wonder what you would say if your wife decided she did not want to wear her wedding ring.


She doesn't wear one. She wanted to use her deceased Mom's when we got married. The ring stays in a deposit box to hand down one day i assume.

Me, i don't wear jewelry, i used my dad's and gave it back to him the same day. Pretty lame some would think? Thats my story.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> CaptJack said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wearing this wedding ring 42 years
> ...


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

dmelcher said:


> *proudly wore mine for 32 years until 6 months ago she left me and found out she was seeing someone else behide my back for 7 years..*


 *ouch !!*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Have never wore mine. She don't make me either


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Have never wore mine. She don't make me either


sorry meant to say, that my above statements do not apply to tow truck drivers.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I can only think of one reason a woman would take off her wedding ring anytime she leaves the house.. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Why bother taking it off?






LOL!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dmelcher said:


> Proudly wore mine for 32 years until 6 months ago she left me and found out she was seeing someone else behide my back for 7 years..


Sorry for you man.
Fact is you just never know what's in a woman's mind. I love mine but nothing would surprise me.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I quit wearing mine about a year or 2 after my wife and I got married. I've always had trouble with my hands/fingers swelling a little at odd times, for no apparent reason. I've had my wedding band get stuck on my finger, and couldn't get it loose. Last time i got it off, i figured i'd better keep it off, else risk having to have it cut off. My wife wears hers. I jokingly say that my belly is as good a symbol as any. Takes a wife's good cookin' to maintain a gut like mine! hahaha


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dmelcher said:


> Proudly wore mine for 32 years until 6 months ago she left me and found out she was seeing someone else behide my back for 7 years..


I might be in prison over a deal like that.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I use to wear it all of the time but now on special occasions...

.


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't wear any rings, but after 18 years, the only tattoo I could ever consider would be a wedding band. My wife said not to worry about it; tattoos aren't really her thing either. She knows she's the only one.


----------



## bighossaus (May 27, 2014)

Check out this site for the married guys who want to wear a ring but cant with their jobs. At the fire department, you arent supposed to, but guys still do, so these little bands are becoming very popular, especially at the price.

http://www.qaloring.com/products/black-qalo-ring


----------



## EN1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Had mine tattood in so it never comes off and I can work with it also


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've had mind on for 20 years as of tomorrow on our anniversary. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Never wear it. I hate jewelry.


Don't wear my Aggie ring either.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Mine only comes off 2-3 times per year, for odd jobs.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Mine will have been on for 20 yrs at the end of the month. Reportedly there's an inscription inside but I have never seen it.

I can't get it within a 1/2" of my knuckle so it's not going anywhere soon!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

as of next Friday ill be wearing one, except when on water.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not married, but we both wear one and it's always on, It's really like we are married. One day I'll ask her, just not today. No rush


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

redspeck said:


> I'm not married, but we both wear one and it's always on, It's really like we are married. One day I'll ask her, just not today. No rush


Ur married bro, commonlaw. May as well buy her a sparkly!! lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

**** near lost a finger 35 years ago because of a ring, won't wear it now for that reason. Wife understands.

Just to dangerous working with tools.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*It is critical how BIG the ring is*

If you go old school and get a small, light plain band, and if its the right size, you hardly know its there.

If you get a show ring, wide and heavy, it will bother you. You will twirl it, remove and replace it often, etc.

I've done it both ways, the smaller the ring the better


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Wear my 14 days at a time then 14 off. Ain't gunna lose a finger on the ol rig floor! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Put mine on Oct 18, 2003 and it's never come off once.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Never wear mine except for when we are going out.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

juan valdez said:


> Never wore it at work (aviation mechanic) until i got promoted to supervisor and am pretty much hands off actual aircraft now. Even when when I was an inspector and just inspected mechanic's work I still never wore it. It only takes your hand getting stuck in one place to lose a finger or get de-gloved.
> 
> Now i wear it all day but still take it off at night when i go to sleep. Right back on first thing in the morning.
> 
> One guy I worked with at my last job was carrying what's called a yoke where the blades attached to the swashplate. It weighs about 150 lbs or so and he was carrying it with another guy. Somehow he walked right into a wall and smashed his hand between the wall and the yoke. Hit right on his wedding ring which split into several pieces (tungsten ring). Pretty much saved his finger from getting smashed and probably broken or worse. Only story i've heard/seen in aviation where a ring saved a finger. Still never wore mine after that.


I grew up on an Air Force base where my dad was supervisor over sheet metal and machine shops. I can still remember the safety posters w/ pics about wearing jewelry at work. 50 yrs. later.
Married to this one 15 yrs and only wear mine for special occasions, church, etc.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Turned my wearing band into a tear-drop shape while on my finger 27 years ago. Dang near lost the finger.
Had to cut it off with a pair of ***** but couldn't stop the bleeding. ER sewed it up. Have arthritis now in the ring finger's joints. 

Wife understands why I don't wear a ring. 

My dad saw two different guys lose fingers because they wore a ring. Once during WW2, a guy electrically burned his finger off on a Liberty Ship switchboard, he had a corpsman "treat" him until they reached New Guinea, second was complete loss of finger in a refinery accident. 
I caught hell when he heard about my ring injury. 

RFA


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been married for 14yrs and together for 20yrs or so. I haven't worn mine in years. I'm a cop and I've had too many folks threaten to kill me and my family when they get out. The way I see it is I don't want anyone to know anything about me on a personal level when I'm on the job. I also hate rings so I don't wear anything, wife is cool with it. I know plenty of folks who wear rings and engage in hanky panky stuff, I personally don't need a ring to remind me of where my priorities lye, which is with my wife and kids.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I use to until I lost a lot of weight . Now it falls off . It can't be resized so I have been able to get away with not wearing it


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

I wear mine 24/7. Unless I'm working in my 40 cal suit I am an I&E tech that covers 12v to 4160v .


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bonehead said:


> It can't be resized so I have been able to get away with not wearing it
> 
> That's what you get for buying it from the vending machine @ the Piggly Wiggly


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

As of today, I've been wearing mine 24/7 for 24 proud years.


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

I wear mine 24/7 . It's been on for 42 years now. She's the love of my life. 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

All but to shower and sleep.


----------



## ag07 (Mar 7, 2006)

I wear mine Monday through Friday from 8-5 and to church.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*ring*

24/7 365


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

I wear mine when I leave the house. If I'm home, it's off or if I get sent off shore for work, it stays home.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to wear mine, otherwise chicks be hitting on me all the time.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

After 8yrs in military as a mechanic and seeing the posters an watching a guy tack weld his ring to a table I never wear mine an now being out of military an in the oilfield my wife understands but I wear it on off days. An I bought a tungsten carbide one for both it's strength,weight an it's ability to shatter when impacted


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

wear mine most of the time, I have to take it off when I go down to the production floor here at work


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Lost mine the first year we were married and have never replaced it. It has been 28 years now. She does not mind in the least! Besides she always knows where I am anyway (usually work like the rest of you).


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I might be in prison over a deal like that.


Yup... Thought of it... But she ain't worth it...


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

I wore mine on my wedding day and took it off the next. haven't worn it since....5 years next month. she doesn't care.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

My wife is lost without hers me only on special a occasions


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*Pretty Much*

Mine stays on almost all the time. It comes off once in the afternoon for about 45 minutes while Im working on my fitness hitting the heavy bag or when I go fishing where my wife demands I take it off and leave it in the truck. She says the "tan band" should make a statement!!!!!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i was doing some serious landscaping, moving around big rocks and placing other rocks in a new bed i made at the house and my band was getting beat up good. it's super thin and gold, so i figured i should take it off. that's the only time, all the other time i never even know it's on my finger.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

14.5 years and I have never taken It off. I had a woman take it off once. She was an ER nurse and I was just in a real bad bike wreck. She did the coolest thing maybe y'all will remember this if ya need it one day but I jammed that finger into the pavement so bad it looked broke and was swelling up quick. I said cut it but she got some suture string put it through and then wrapped the **** out of the finger to the tip. Grabbed the other end and began to unravel the ring right off. Don't get me wrong it would have hurt really bad but I was on the juice but it was amazing how it came off without having to cut it. Even though I have to sometimes fight people (I'm a police officer haha) at work I still wear it every day 24/7! As does she!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Never wear mine.Never took it off for maybe 20 years,then, while flipping a 40' stick of 10'' I-beam,it hung my ring and jerked my finger out of joint and took the hide with it.I got a screwed up knuckle now that the ring won't go over.I don't think anyone that works with their hands should wear one.Now,the one in my nose hasn't been out in 42 years.


----------

